# Rage broad head failure



## joshxxl (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been using rage 2 blades for the last 4 years. Never had an issue until last year. Made what I thought was a great shot on a nice buck. He was quartering away from me about 20 yards away. My stand is 22 ft in the air so I aim high to get both lungs. I shot the deer just under the spine with the bolt angling into the vitals. Did not get a pass threw. Watched the video after the deer took off be sure of shot placement and yep perfect. Was concerned that I could see about 3 inches of bolt sticking out of deer. This tells me I hit a bone hard. Never found the deer or a single drop of blood. Didn't bow hunt rest of the year. Fast foreword to last night. Same exact stand, deer was in the same shooting lane. Of course I let it rip. Again saw my bolt sticking out 3-4 inches as the deer took off. My heart sunk. I sat and listened and thought I heard him crash, but couldn't get over the negative thoughts from last year. We'll he did expire about 30 yards. Here is a picture of the broad head and liver to prove the rage did break and only partially diployed. I am positive this is what happened last year.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I switched to the hypodermics and haven't had a failure.


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

When it comes to hunting, I apply Murphy's law and the KISS principle, thus fixed blades. I am impressed with what them Rage's are CAPABLE of, but your 2 experiences are 2 too many. Glad you got last nights deer, sorry about last years.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like it's time to switch to Montec's or T-3's


----------



## nailed_it (Apr 13, 2011)

T3'3 baby.experimented with rage and didnt like what i found on impact opening failures plus seeing first hand failures watching deer hits. 14-0 with T3'3 and only 1 I didnt see drop. I would rather shoot fixed but the penatration and pass thru shots with T3's are impressive. I shot a mature buck140" 4 yr old) last year at 32 yrds with my crossbow and it went thru deer, caught the opposite shoulder and was stuck in a tree 15 yrds down range. This is the deer i didnt see drop. RAGE make a nasty hole when they work.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

T3's if you have crossbow or enough KE with your compound. I was getting pass thrus 50% of the time with 53lbs KE with my old bow and T3 heads. I can't wait to see the results this year since I am now somewhere around 75 KE. 

Under 50 KE I'm not sure what head I would use.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Oct. 1 on a mature doe, 29 yard shot with a Quest Rev (2010 model), 60lb draw, T-3, quartering slightly to me, liver and stomach, complete pass through with the arrow laying 5-6 yards behind her.

Can't argue with that.

3.5 year old I shot in 2012 was with a T-3. Double lung and the broadhead was sticking halfway out his opposite shoulder through the scapula.


----------



## frisbee3557 (Dec 11, 2012)

mydogisscout said:


> I switched to the hypodermics and haven't had a failure.


Same here. I used to use the old/standard 2-blade Rage heads and found every deer I arrowed with one. However, like the OP's situation, every time the standard 2-blade Rage head was bent/broken & useless after the shot. Lucky for me, it never cost me a retrieval.

This year I picked up the hypodermics and successfully took a 7 pointer last Sunday with it. Unlike the standard Rages, this one looked almost good as new and I got a complete pass through (which I never got with the old ones). 

Glad you were able to find this one!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wife and i have shot and retrieved 7 deer ( in last 3 seasons)with rage crossbow 1.75-2 blade..i personally shot 3 deer with same bolt and same broadhead.. we have had all pass threws with no damage to broadhead other than having to re-sharpen and replace rubber band. i see the new rage crossbow 2 blade now have a collar and are 2+ inch cutting. bought a package this week for my wife to try..so far all our broadheads have fully deployed.we both shoot the heavy FMJ bolts to get maximum KE.also shoot 125 grain rage..


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

dmrbigeshott said:


> Looks like it's time to switch to Montec's or T-3's


The strikers have proved to be field-point accurate for me out to 50 yds. I know a guy who hunts with the t3s and is 4/4 with them, with 3 pass throughs and one spine shot. The spine shot destroyed one of the blades on the t3.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

d_rek said:


> The strikers have proved to be field-point accurate for me out to 50 yds. I know a guy who hunts with the t3s and is 4/4 with them, with 3 pass throughs and one spine shot. The spine shot destroyed one of the blades on the t3.


I won a contest through G5 a couple week's ago and got a free King of the Mountain sampler pack with a striker in it. That's been on my killing arrow since I got it. I'm excited to try it out. Now, if only I could get a nice doe in range rather than all these yearling buck's!


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Send the pic to customer service and see if they give your money back.


----------

